# Need help chosing bloodlines for Lamancha Herdsire



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Geez, didn't think it would be so hard! 
Can't make a decision! 

My herd doelings bloodlines will be from these girls
Autumn Acres Miss Mya (for sure) 
Rockin CB Xsandra ( for sure) 
Rockin-CB LSX Yentl (not reserved yet) 

. . . . . . . . 
List away your favorite does whom you would definitely reserve a Lamancha buckling out of! My final reservations are gonna be done by early September.  :clap:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol i would say buy my buck ( if the lady i got him from doesnt want him back) but your all the way in idaho and he's almost 2


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Buwahahahaha, I'm all the way in South Dakota, actually.  Too bad. . .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

allison (Kelebek) had a great experience with shipping adult goats from NH to WA for a good price. Maybe you can check that out. The information is in the Transport Terminal forum


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

There's a few nice herds of Nice LaManchas in Idaho to ;-). One's website is www.huricanepm.com. I have some of that Rockin-CB genetics in my herd to-mainly with just a few of last year's doe kids. My new junior herd sire is out of the South-Fork Herd though.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

go to hurricane.. they have niiiice stuff.plus my buck sold


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, I currently like these two does: 
HURICANE-PM SFCC S-BERRY TART 2*M
(South-Fork Charming Champlain x Abelity Dandy's Strawberry-Jam)
http://www.huricanepm.com/lamancha_sr_does.htm

Mint*Leaf Isabella
(Mint*Leaf Domino x Singing Hills Virgil Boutique)

Mint*Leaf Riley 
( *B Shammys TU Sentinel x CH Mint*Leaf Gypsy )

both of these young does can be seen here : 
http://mintleaflamanchas.webs.com/yearlings.htm

what do you think?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Tart is absolutely beautiful! I'd recommend a buck out of her, I haven't checked out the site to see who she is going to be bred to. I would love to have a doe kid out of her though.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Personally I like Mint*Leaf better than Hurricane PM, and I would choose Riley, she's just gorgeous


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree with Sarah. Riley is gorgeous! Not to mention her dam, Gypsy, and her kid who was 1st Jr. kid at Nationals this year! :greengrin: I've seen some of the Mint*Leaf does in person. Wow are they big and beautiful!


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

I really liked the looks of the Mint*Leaf does too. They all look beautiful to me, and those udders are to die for!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

You mustnot have seen Tart, she's pretty. Trish is picky as to what she keeps-if it doesn't milk-it goes.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i've spent alot of time looking over all three of the does and i come out with tart.. for me she's the best overallpackage


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Don't get me wrong...Tart is a beautiful doe in her own right.  And really you probably can't go wrong either way.

I would recommend looking and comparing LA scores from ADGA Genetics page as well. It can be very helpful since you cannot see them in person.

Oh and btw, nice choices for your does! I really like both of those herds and especially Autumn Acres. Man I really need to stop looking at all these gorgeous Lamanchas!! It's too tempting....I've got Autumn Acres and Mint*Leaf both within 3-4 hours from me! (No, Jacque. :doh: You have Nubians, not Lamanchas remember?)


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I like both Tart and Riley , Tart because she's a beautiful proven older doe who has nice conformation and is packing an amazing 3rd freshening udder, and Riley because she has some of my favorite bloodlines, is wowing to look at and has a very nice first freshening udder. 
Thanks for everyone's input! I'll let you know what I've decided as soon as the deposit is sent in September!  
Jacque, I love my choices too and am totally thrilled! I hope to show at least 2 of them in 2011, if my reservations are born as doelings like I want them to, LOL.


----------

